# Gender Needle Trick-Just for fun



## NYShopgirl (Jul 6, 2006)

Have you wondered how many pregnancies

and whether it will be a girl or a boy? Let the needle tell you.

For those been pregnant and have kids can tell if this is true.. for those trying or planning to get pregnant you can also try this trick.

Here is a method that may surprise you.

What to do:



Thread a sewing needle and knot it

{see picture above}

(so the needle hangs about 6-10 inches from the knot). Hold your left hand out, palm down.

Hold the knot in your right hand

with the forefinger and thumb only. Holding your left hand still,

swing the needle so the needle hits

the inside curve of your thumb

(where the thumb meets the hand) three times. Then turn your left hand over

and move the right hand over the left,

holding the needle just an inch or so

above the palm of the left hand. Hold both hands still

and let the needle do the work. The needle will begin to move:

Circles = girls

Lines = boys It will stop moving completely in between each pregnancy.

Turn off any fans

and make sure circulating air

is not affecting the reading.

ENJOY!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 6, 2006)

Did you try it, Nancy?


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 6, 2006)

i did this a long time ago i already had my oldest but i hadnt met my husband yet and the needle wouldnt move, and then when i was pregnant with my second a girl at dental school did it to me and it said "boy" which it was!


----------



## hollyxann (Jul 6, 2006)

haha i remember doing this all the time back in the day but i dont remember what mine said...it makes me wanna do it again...although we used a pencil over the wrist...same concept but put the needle into an eraser of the pencil (wooden one) and do the same thing...and i think it was supposed to be over the wrist

alrite so me being the ultimate dork that i am did this...lol and i believe this is what i got...

line

circle

circle

im gonna have a friend do it to me and see what happens that way


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Did you try it, Nancy? yeah i did...i don't have any children yet, i miscarried last december suppose to be my 1st baby, so still discovering if this trick is true. I know some people who did it and they say it's true.


----------



## hollyxann (Jul 7, 2006)

in high school and stuff we used to do it to everyone! haha and we did it to my friends mom...well when we did it, it came up girl girl girl boy girl....well she had twins which is my friends...and then miscarried 2 times and then she just had a baby girl like last year...so hers was true


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* in high school and stuff we used to do it to everyone! haha and we did it to my friends mom...well when we did it, it came up girl girl girl boy girl....well she had twins which is my friends...and then miscarried 2 times and then she just had a baby girl like last year...so hers was true nice to hear that it works for her...


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 5, 2006)

Cool ...


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 5, 2006)

haha, this is cute but I know it doesn't work! not, from experience of course!!


----------



## d.ngu719 (Dec 24, 2006)

my mom does that, and shes asian =]


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 24, 2006)

I've heard it works, and I've heard it doesn't work... So, I dunno... I never tried it...


----------

